# Adobe Reader can't find printer in printer list



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm using Adobe Reader 10.1.4 and can't get it to see the laser printer on the network. Previous versions worked OK and Word sees it without a problem. When I try to print a document the print screen shows firstly the default printer which is an inkjet connected via USB and when I click the drop-down all the printers are there except the laser on the network which I want to use.

The printer has been deleted and re-installed several times, is shown on the printer list in the Control panel and being ready and works fine with other packages such as Word. I have also deleted and downloaded Acrobat several times restarting the PC in between but still it cant find that particular printer. 



As other PCs see the printer and this one used to, does anyonehave any ideas as to how I can link the two? 



To try and help further it is the only printer on the wireless network and if I transfer the pdf document to another PC, it works fine.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moving to business apps.


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

Was this supposed to address the question?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nope. But I guarantee you that you will get more views in the business apps forum as opposed to the tech news forum. 

thanks, 

v


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

I see your point. Do I ask the same question again or can it be simply transferred?

You obviously seem to know how this site works.

Regards.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Already transferred it for you.

Okay, so is this computer on a work domain I assume? It sounds like it, as there are several other printers you can print to. Am I correct in assuming you can print word documents to this printer from the same computer?


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, that is correct
Thanks for interest


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if you can print word docs to it, it's got to be in adobe somewhere.....when you choose print, are other printers listed in there that are on the network?

Also, have you contacted your IT department about this?


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

The installed Printer Driver can present this issue, even though other applications like Word or Excel work just fine. The latest printer drivers, PCLe, may resolve this issue. On many networks, a driver that generally works for a printer is installed by default (ie. HP Laserjet 4), but the actual printer is not that Model.


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes they are all there except the network laser.
We are a small business, more domestic than large corp and don't have an IT department but two of us regard ourselves as resonably proficient in IT having been in the industry and we have set up PCs and network without previous problems but this one has got us completely foxed so we are hoping for some inspiration from an expert.


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Many for your input. I must confess it is an old HP 2550 PS colour laser printer but a real work horse and giving good quality output. I'm not convinced purchasing a new printer would necessarily solve this problem and we've just stocked up with replacement cartridges. The most recent driver from HP for W7 is the PCL2 driver (from memory) but we've recently re-installed the prunter for the umpteenth time and let Microsoft search for the most appropriate driver. Here again Word works fine but Adobe Aaaaaaagh!


----------



## Ladylooptloo (Aug 30, 2012)

Contact Adobe - this is a glitch in their newer releases. Leaving with a postive word of advise : they are able to fix it.


----------



## ShieldCrest (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Ladylooptloo, have contacted the Adobe forum and it is not listed so have asked the question and await their response.


----------

